# Which debit card is the best



## MB05 (12 Jul 2008)

I am looking into getting a debit card and I was wondering which one's work on Aer Lingus/Ryanair's websites.  I was told that the Halifax one is seen as a Visa (credit card) on Ryanairs website so you still end up paying the full credit card fee.

I am willing to switch my current account to get one (I am with EBS and they don't do them) but I am not willing to pay bank charges as it will defeat the purpose of using the debit card in the first place.

Can debit cards be used online/internationally or just in shops in Ireland and the odd website.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2008)

MB05 said:


> Can debit cards be used online/internationally or just in shops in Ireland and the odd website.


Many cards these days provide some or all of the following facilities: _ATM_, cheque guarantee, _Laser_ (_Irish _specific debit card facility), _Maestro _and/or _Cirrus _(and maybe _Plus+ _in some cases?) which are debit card facilities usable in _Ireland _and abroad. An _Irish ATM _card can be used in the € zone and the same fees (if any) apply as at home. When you use _Maestro/Cirrus _to get cash abroad (outside € zone) you will pay fees as specified by the card provider. In some (many?) cases it will be cheaper to get non € cash by preloading a credit card and withdrawing it abroad especially if it has a competitive foreign exchange margin (lowest seems to be 1.75% at the moment). See www.itsyourmoney.ie for more on card facilities, charges etc.


----------



## markpb (12 Jul 2008)

MB05 said:


> I was told that the Halifax one is seen as a Visa (credit card) on Ryanairs website so you still end up paying the full credit card fee.



I booked flights with Ryanair two weeks ago and my Visa Debit card was charged as a debit card, not a credit card.


----------



## MB05 (12 Jul 2008)

That's interesting.  Halifax themselves told me on Thursday that it wouldn't be recognised as a debit card on Ryanair.  Maybe Ryanair updated their site.


----------



## dem_syhp (12 Jul 2008)

EBS do have a Laser card, an Irish Debit card.  

Works in shops/online (Some Irish sites) that accept Laser.  I've never tried using it for ryanair flights, so I'm not sure how it comes out. I'm 90% sure it works on the aer lingus one (I don't remember it not working if that makes sense and would have booked several flights)

Con's:
 - Statement every 3 months, versus monthly.  They charge you if you go in to branch to get one.  Can only get last 10 transactions for free. 
 - No Maestro/Cirrius - so doesn't work abroad. 
 - Limited ATM facilities, it's banklink, so works in AIB machines 

I'm not recommending it, I'm changing away from it (due to infrequency of statements - generally been making it a bit harder each year to manage things on a day to day basis).  But as a reference point. 

Dem


----------



## gipimann (12 Jul 2008)

EBS haven't issued new laser cards for several years now, although there are cards from EBS out there. I didn't have one of their laser cards, couldn't get one when I decided I needed one, so switched from them last year for my day to day banking.

As an earlier poster mentioned, Ryanair treat the Halifax Debit card as a debit card, thereby attracting a smaller service charge. I've used it several times since I got the card last October. Aer Lingus charge a set fee regardless of card used, as far as I remember. Aer Arann have a reduced charge for debit cards as well (and the Halfiax Debit works with them too). 

I've also used the Halifax Debit card for other online purchases (once they're in euro) without any difficulty.

And it can be used for ATM withdrawal abroad (did that too!) without any additional charges - again, euro denominations only.

I've had no complaints with the card or the current account since I switched.
(no connections to halifax, just a satisfied customer).


----------



## bond-007 (12 Jul 2008)

Postbank issue a Maestro card. Cash back is not yet available. Still limited acceptance amongst merchants. Tescos, Aldi and Lidl don't accept maestro. 

I have attempted to order stuff online and the card is not accepted. I has a merchants machine with Ulster Bank so I did a few tests (€5 sale) to see what you can do with Maestro.

Chip and Pin: works.
Swipe and sign: declined.
Manually keyed number: declined.
Cardholder not present: declined.

Based on the above the card is useless for online shopping or for use in non chip and pin countries.


----------



## MB05 (12 Jul 2008)

I just checked Ryanair and there is now a tab for Visa Debit Card.  The only problem is that they no longer charge less for debit cards.  The price is €5 for each flight regardless of the card (credit or debit) you use.  Only visa electron is exempt but as far as I know you can't get them here.  There is no advantage to having a debit card now (in relation to buying flights).


----------



## bond-007 (12 Jul 2008)

Aer Lingus do only charge €2 if you use Laser.


----------



## gipimann (13 Jul 2008)

MB05 said:


> I just checked Ryanair and there is now a tab for Visa Debit Card. The only problem is that they no longer charge less for debit cards. The price is €5 for each flight regardless of the card (credit or debit) you use. Only visa electron is exempt but as far as I know you can't get them here. There is no advantage to having a debit card now (in relation to buying flights).


 
Well, if that's the case I'll use my credit card with Ryanair in future - I'll pay the same regardless, but at least Ryanair may incur higher charges from CC than from Debit Card!


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2008)

If you dislike _Ryanair _so much that you engage in this sort of pettiness then why not just take your business elsewhere?


----------



## bond-007 (13 Jul 2008)

Often there is no choice for some destinations. Ryanair operate a monopoly on alot of routes with no competition from other carriers. It is a bit hard to go elsewhere in those situations.


----------



## budapest (13 Jul 2008)

No Irish bank will give you Visa Electron, which is the only card that Ryanair doesn't charge for using. It's a pity as Irish consumers have no option but to pay the crazy charges for using other cards e.g. 5 Euro charge for booking a one-way flight.


----------



## Mumha (14 Jul 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Often there is no choice for some destinations. Ryanair operate a monopoly on alot of routes with no competition from other carriers. It is a bit hard to go elsewhere in those situations.


 
Funny you should say that, I had a wry smile when Mick O'Leary commented about how Seamus Brennan saved Ryanair by the "Two airline" policy as Aer Lingus were driving them off their routes. He has a short memory, as he has forgotten how he dumped thousands of free seats on his Dublin-Edinburgh route to force GO out of Dublin, and he did the same to Easyjet on the Cork-Gatwick route.

As regards Debit cards on Ryanair, I can confirm they charge €5 each way even on Debit cards. We have competition, Irish style


----------



## irishpancake (14 Jul 2008)

gipimann said:


> Well, if that's the case I'll use my credit card with Ryanair in future - I'll pay the same regardless, but at least Ryanair may incur higher charges from CC than from Debit Card!



This is not a petty thing to do at all. 

Surely it is safer and more sensible to use a Credit Card when shopping on-line,

1)given the greater level of protection available, 

2)the fact that debit cards take money instantly from your account, costing you a loss of any interest on the money, as in Halifax and other current accounts 

3)the fact that you will have the flight paid for using your line of free credit, up to 56 days, if you clear your balance each month.


----------



## p45 (21 Jul 2008)

Yeah, looks like Ryanair copped on and now charge a fiver per person each way on all cards.  I was about to book 6 return flights the other day but when I saw an extra 60 euros added for using my credit card I cancelled.  I love travelling with Ryanair but I'm starting to buckle under the weight of all these straws.


----------



## MTW (28 Jul 2008)

I'm an unfortunate frequent flyer with Ryanair (versus the alternative of a 200 mile round trip to the next nearest airport to get to London) and got a Halifax debit card last year to lessen the cost - to now find out the fees are the same 

Anyway, I heard the new communications monkey from Ryanair on the Last Word during last week. After Matt Cooper stopped laughing at how he was singing from the Ryanair hymn sheet so soon into his job, he mentioned the Visa Electron promotion and that it's available through the Gift Card scheme from MBNA in Ireland as a pre-paid card. 

Knowing Ryanair they'll surreptitiously put this up to €5 each way in the near future too but it might be worth checking out.


----------

